# Flow rate issues - help!



## Coffee Novice (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi everyone, I've just joined CFUK today and hoping for some help... I am sure this question has been posted before so please have patience with me...🙂 Just purchased the Sage DupTempo and struggling to produce a decent cup of coffee... Started with Illy pre ground as we don't have a grinder and it was ok, then a friend bought us a packet of very nice freshly ground coffee from our local coffee shop - the water failed to go through it at all - nothing, not even a drip came out and this was ground specifically for an espresso machine. We went back to pre ground coffee and tried Waitrose own Italian coffee and the water is just gushing through, no crema, tastes worse than the very old Nespresso pod machine we used to have... I am losing patience and wonder how much I have to spend on coffee to get this right! Is there a trick with the filter baskets? Been using the single wall filters with fresh ground from the coffee shop and dual wall filters for the Illy and Waitrose ones. Husband about to send it back as he has had enough... I spent so long researching this I am not wanting to give up but equally I don't have hours each day trying to figure this out... can anyone suggest things we can try? Thanks all.


----------

